# What to tell friends



## Wheatfarmer (Jan 7, 2016)

hello brothers I am just curious what you all tell your friends or neighbours when u have lodge


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 7, 2016)

"I have lodge tonight.  I have told you there are never any invitations so you have to ask, haven't I?"


----------



## Wheatfarmer (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry to elaborate but I just never asked ,  I'm not sure how out there I should be .?


----------



## coachn (Jan 7, 2016)

Wheatfarmer said:


> hello brothers I am just curious what you all tell your friends or neighbours when u have lodge


Nothing, unless they ask me why I am all dressed up and carrying my musical equipment.  Then I tell them I am going out to play some music.


Wheatfarmer said:


> Sorry to elaborate but I just never asked ,  I'm not sure how out there I should be .?


Great question.  On a scale from 1 to 10, with 1 being a Hermit and 10 being a Jehovah's Witness, how out there do you want to be?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 7, 2016)

I have to change at work often and I told my coworkers "I'm a Mason." That was pretty much the end of it, depending on the maturity level of the individual...


----------



## Wheatfarmer (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I have been keeping it to my self , and people wonder why I'm in town at a late hour , never really sure what I should say


----------



## coachn (Jan 7, 2016)

Wheatfarmer said:


> Thanks guys, I have been keeping it to my self , and people wonder why I'm in town at a late hour , never really sure what I should say


A simple, "Thanks for asking.  I had some business to attend to.  How about you?" should suffice.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 7, 2016)

These were the people(Non-Masons) that knew I was a Mason for the first three years I was a Mason.

My wife, Mother, Sister, her husband, Father-in-Law and Mother-in-Law.

Now after three years I finally told my closest two friends of 20+ years.

No one has to know. You're not obligated to announce to the world that you are a Mason. I wear a ring and will confirm my status without hesitation. I just chose to not 'tell' everyone.

Edited: My neighbors have not asked me why I'm dressed up. My friends never see me dressed up.

Monday nights are not a big hangout night with my friends so again, I'm not turning down invites to go to lodge.


----------



## Wheatfarmer (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you brother Steve , our lodge is on Friday and it tends to raise more questions than not when I say I am busy ,,, always a follow up "well what are you doing"  I'm very happy to hear what some others say. It's like you stated I'm proud to be a MM but I am unsure what to say


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 7, 2016)

I am very open about my activities with people who "know" me and keep all things pretty close to the vest with everyone else. Anyone I actually talk to, from my wife all the way down to folks I happen to have lunch with, knows I am a Mason.

For people who know what I am talking about, it's "I have a Lodge/Chapter/Council/Commandery/whatever meeting." For people who don't know one body from another, it's "I have a lodge thing."

For everyone else, it's "I've got something to do." That wouldn't change if it was lodge or going to Walmart.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 7, 2016)

My neighbor is our WM this year. I tell him to get his butt in the truck.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 8, 2016)

Similar to the other posters here, I usually tell people who don't know I'm a Mason that I have a meeting to go to.  If they ask what kind of meeting, I tell them I'm a Freemason and it's our monthly meeting.  Those who do know, I just tell them I'm going to lodge.  I don't have a ring, I don't wear shirts, I don't have bumper stickers on my car.  My affiliation is my own business, and I generally keep it to myself unless someone asks.  I've had one or two...I wouldn't call them 'bad' experiences when people find out I'm a Mason, but more questions and conversation than I was necessarily looking forward to.  So, like others have said, I don't lie, but I don't really put it out there.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 8, 2016)

it depends on the person and the time I have to speak to them.

If not wanting to engage, I'm off to a meeting. If they ask what sort of meeting I tell them lodge.

If someone I want to engage with, I tell them straight off I am off to lodge and if they ask what that is, I tell them it is a meeting of Freemasons, the oldest and largest fraternity in the world. If it is some I think should be a mason, I'll speak at length.

The big thing is your own confidence in dealing with questions. It took me about 6 months to tell the guys I lived with I'd joined. I waited until I was confident I had not joined some weirdo group. I guess I was not secure enough to admit I might have made a mistake until i was sure I had not. I was very open but skeptical when I joined

That really changed for me was when i became Master of the Lodge. As such, I had the role of speaking on behalf of my members and it lifted my "masonic consciousness", I really and readily began to tell folk I was a Freemason at that point...

I think the message is do what you are comfortable with without bringing the Craft into disrepute... but also remember, if you are a respected member of your social group, you're a good advertisement for Freemasonry.

Lot's of guys here are secretive about their membership. One friend was going to stay at another long standing friends. They'd known each other for 20 years. The host gave him his schedule but said on Thursday he had to go out. "Can I come ?" "No" said the friend, it's a monthly meeting of friends I go to. It's a closed group and very dressy and his visitor could not come.. On a hunch, the visitor threw his dinner suit and lodge case into his luggage. Once there, he pressed his host who was evasive but the visitor spotted a lodge case. Five minutes before the host was leaving the guest emerged from his room with a lodge case in hand asking if he happened to likewise had a dinner suit and a grip and word could he come.... LOL..... they'd never told each other they were each a Freemason...


----------



## flipster (Jan 9, 2016)

I am president of a local noon meeting organization.  I was WM last year.  Upon making several lodge donations, my picture was in the local small town paper with "Worshipful Master."  My boss of 37 years commented loudly as I walked across the floor at the noon meeting (Exchange), "What was that title in the paper, Worshipful Master?"  I smiled, and said yes.  He was setting with two long time leaders of town who he respects deeply.  They are Masons.  They looked up and smiled.  I got hit with it quite a bit at work, too.  I am well liked, and took it all in stride.  My boss is a devoted Catholic, and a wonderful Christian.  He advised me to avoid the Masons when I joined.  He has never made an unkind comment since and I know I have his highest professional regards.  However you respond, always put a smile on that kisser when you reply.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wheatfarmer said:


> hello brothers I am just curious what you all tell your friends or neighbours when u have lodge



It's no secret, especially when u leave the house with ur suit and tie and briefcase, oh on my way to the store..


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 13, 2016)

I typically say "I have a lodge meeting tonight" I really want to use the Oh brother where art tho line " I happen to belong to a certain secret society, I don't think the name has to be mentioned." Lol I haven't found the guts to say it yet


----------



## BroBook (Jan 14, 2016)

I have a sterling Silver S&C that I had costumed copied 30 years ago I wear it constantly around my neck, I am willing and able to be tried, and I don't entertain foolishness, but as stated say or do whatever floats you boat...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 14, 2016)

Often when I was leaving to go to lodge my wife would ask me to purchase some small item (like milk or bread) at a convenience store on the way home. I did it so often that one night the clerk looked at my tuxedo and commented "My, you certainly go to a lot of weddings!"


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 14, 2016)

BroBook said:


> I have a sterling Silver S&C that I had costumed copied 30 years ago I wear it constantly around my neck, I am willing and able to be tried, and I don't entertain foolishness, but as stated say or do whatever floats you boat...


Bro book I get the reference as being tried, but are you speaking of a guy actually challenging you ?


----------



## Bloke (Jan 14, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> I did it so often that one night the clerk looked at my tuxedo and commented "My, you certainly go to a lot of weddings!"



LOL.... I've done something similar but the clerk asked how lodge was - he was a PM


----------



## MarkR (Jan 15, 2016)

Last month, on the night of officer installation, I walked into the sports-bar type of restaurant where we were meeting for our pre-lodge meal.  I saw a non-Mason friend as I came in.  He said "you're the fourth or fifth person I've seen walk in here in a tuxedo.  What's going on?"  I said "I was told this is a formal dining establishment.  Was I given bad information?"

After a laugh, I told him what was really going on.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 27, 2016)

Wheatfarmer said:


> hello brothers I am just curious what you all tell your friends or neighbours when u have lodge


The truth without the details... I have a meeting tonight.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jan 28, 2016)

I tell family and friends I have Lodge. Noone else cares where I am going lol


----------



## MarkR (Jan 29, 2016)

Now that I'm retired, I go to the "adult community center" several times a week and shoot pool with a bunch of other old farts (at 66, I'm the youngest of the group.)  Since I pretty much always wear something with a S&C (belt buckle, cap, etc.) it didn't take long before they noticed.  Those who have commented have all made it something along the lines of "I've never heard anything but good stuff about you guys and what you do."

By the way, there are some really good pool players among the octogenarians.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

As a prospective member I am not being open about it yet. Active in the Assemblies of God I am certain that it would be frowned on, and someone may even try to reeducate me.

I've talked with my wife about what I am doing. I have 2 teen daughters that live at home. They know I am "hangin out" with Masons but they have no idea or no interest in what that even means. My 24 year old son is in town visiting this week. I've told him of my intentions to join. No one else.

I have no intention of getting into a battleground argument about Freemasonry before I have seen more and know enough to confidently defend the activity. So for now, I have no plans of "letting it out" before I am at the very least a MM. At that time we'll reevaluate where we are in that combat zone.

Honestly I expect after becoming an established Mason of my own right, some people will begin to reconsider their  prejudice of FM. "hmm well if HE is a Mason and I respect him.... maybe FM really isn't evil?" I sometimes approach Christian witnessing in the same way. Unless there is an opportunity for ministry I don't force it. People can tell there is something "different" about me. Then when they realize I am a Christian it opens doors for conversation and sheds a positive light on faith....... 
....usually.

But if you already have a negative views of Christians or Masons, you'll have a preconceived negative view of me before you've even given me a chance.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 29, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> I have no intention of getting into a battleground argument about Freemasonry before I have seen more and know enough to confidently defend the activity. So for now, I have no plans of "letting it out" before I am at the very least a MM. At that time we'll reevaluate where we are in that combat zone.



In some jurisdictions, it is forbidden to defend Freemasonry.  While I appreciate and understand your enthusiasm, I would recommend pumping the brakes a tad.  Based on your profile picture, I'm assuming you are military, in which case, "...you're just holding the tail".


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

Are you kidding? You mean to tell em that if someone finds out I am a Mason, and accuses me or my lodge of worshipping goats I am "forbidden" from defending myself from their ignorance?

You recommend I "pump the brakes"? On what? I already said I had no intention of even telling anyone I am prospecting. If I am not even making it known, how can I pump the brakes?

I am prior military. ETS 1999. The pic is desert colored gear that I use for hiking, camping outdoor stuff because it helps me stay cooler in the hot summer active months. I'm "holding the tail" of what and what does it have to do with military?

I'm confused and baffled all around.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 29, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Are you kidding? You mean to tell em that if someone finds out I am a Mason, and accuses me or my lodge of worshipping goats I am "forbidden" from defending myself from their ignorance?


Yep, that's what I'm telling you.  At least in _some_ jurisdictions, including my own.



Joseph Thornton said:


> You recommend I "pump the brakes"? On what? I already said I had no intention of even telling anyone I am prospecting. If I am not even making it known, how can I pump the brakes?


I meant no offense.  Like I said, I admire your enthusiasm.  But discussing how and in what way you discuss your non-involvement in a group seems a bit premature, does it not?



Joseph Thornton said:


> I am prior military. ETS 1999. The pic is desert colored gear that I use for hiking, camping outdoor stuff because it helps me stay cooler in the hot summer active months. I'm "holding the tail" of what and what does it have to do with military?


Well, first and foremost, thank you for your service.  Regarding 'holding the tail', it's the latter part of a fairly vulgar expression (hence my only including a part of it) used in many circles within the military.  I thought you might be familiar with it.  I suppose it could be another way of suggesting to pump the brakes; the meaning of which I previously went over.

I had no intention of being rude, so I apologize if it was taken that was.  Just advising caution.  Do with that advice what you wish.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> I meant no offense. Like I said, I admire your enthusiasm. But discussing how and in what way you discuss your non-involvement in a group seems a bit premature, does it not?



Discussing how I discuss my non-involvement? I'm still confused. It's my turn to apologize. I am trying to understand what you mean. I am confident I have better than average comprehension of the English language, but I'm not getting it.



hanzosbm said:


> Yep, that's what I'm telling you. At least in _some_ jurisdictions, including my own.



This makes no sense as I have seen website after website, forum replies, youtube videos and comment after comment of Masons setting the record straight over acusassions that don't add up. At any rate, I said I intend to avoid those battle at the very least until I know for sure what I am defending.

I am not a Mason. I don't know any. I am honestly coming in alone and of my own free will with no one to encourage me or speak well of Masonry in any way. I have very little idea what is going inside the lodge. I am trying to understand as much as possible without uncovering anything to spoil it. So I have no informed experience to defend what is or is not being done. I believe there is nothing of shame or evil happening. But until I've seen it first hand it's even harder for me to defend. I expect at some point someone will have questions. Though I will not reveal secrets, I don't even have insight comprehension to even answer how I know we don't worship goats. Know what I mean?

I am bored, looking for Masonic stuff to chat about. I clicked on a discussion about "how you tell your friends". My answer is I haven't told them. And for now I don't intend to. I'm trying to think hard on how this could be viewed the wrong way. I'm rereading what I type. And I don't get it.

Thank you for your careful apologies. If I've been presumptuous or rude I apologize too. In my ignorance I am not putting all this together.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 29, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Discussing how I discuss my non-involvement? I'm still confused. It's my turn to apologize. I am trying to understand what you mean. I am confident I have better than average comprehension of the English language, but I'm not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which GL are you considering to join ?


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

GL is in Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 29, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> In some jurisdictions, it is forbidden to defend Freemasonry.  While I appreciate and understand your enthusiasm, I would recommend pumping the brakes a tad.  Based on your profile picture, I'm assuming you are military, in which case, "...you're just holding the tail".


When we are initiated we are told not to defend Freemasonry to those who have negative feelings towards it.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

typed a lengthy response and the internet ate it. I'll try again in a bit


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

So your instruction not to defend Freemasonry, is this a general umbrella statement basically not to represent Freemasonry to perhaps and newspaper or something that puts out a negative article?

Or is it a literal and specific command not to deny an allegation that you worship a goat?

As I've already pointed out there is a MOUNTAIN of replies, comments, videos, websites, and examples of individual masons setting the record straight of conspiracies.

I also don't know why I am feeling defensive about it. Since I clearly stated I just don't want to tell friends and family about it until after I know what I am talking about. I don't think there is any goat worship in the lodge. I but I cant REALLY say for certain since I cant go in there yet.

I am in this thing blind and alone. I have no guide. I don't know any Masons. I go to the pre-lodge dinner alone. I socialize, make small talk, eat dinner, cordially shake hands and then I have to leave. Not much wiser than when I came in. When I leave, I leave in my truck by myself just like when I came, and my truck is the only one pulling away from the lodge.


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 29, 2016)

I think  he just meant why waste your time defending the fraternity with someone that is obviously ignorant and just putting the fraternity down. Naturally, I think we'd like to probably put someone in their place for speaking negatively, however, it's our responsibility to turn the cheek. I'm only speaking of what was told to me, and it could be different everywhere else.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Jan 29, 2016)

Not an angle I will be able to take with friends (which is the title of the topic) family and church members who know. Surely eventually they will know. Surely someone at some point will have questions. My son and I have already had a couple conversations about Illuminati. (unrelated to my masonic interest) Just an example, it would be foolish to think I can't or shouldnt say anything ever. As Ive said a few times, I am hoping to avoid it at least until I am better experienced inside the lodge. This topic was never even about putting random people in their place.

I've been asked about my GL a couple times. I find this odd considering I've never been to the GL, and haven't even petitioned the local lodge yet. Even stranger, I answer the question (more than once) where the GL is, and the asker always disappears after that. Never commenting again on why they asked or an conclusion of why it matters. Maybe nothing but less than polite for sure, to ask me a question, I answer and then am left hanging. It feels like someone asking your name but not offering their own name in return.

Based on the last several topics I tried to participate in, I am beginning to think I should stop trying to make social with the broader FM community. This is less than encouraging to try.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Joseph.

I encourage you on your discussions and questions.

Rules of Grand Lodges differ, as do ritual. Even simple things like alcohol.... under many grand lodges, it if forbidden. Here, its not, we crack a beer at lodge and get excited when scotch appears. In other places its an offense to do that.

The interest on your GL would be about the rules you will work under and if its regular.

The caution on defending freemasonry would be pn several fronts. GL rules aside, a conversation you have might be countered by "you dont really know" because you have not been through the degrees. As a Past Master i have and can talk with authority about what i've seen and give it my first hand approval...... as indeed you can, but that does not extend to what happens behind the closed doors of the lodge. But it does extend to what you already understand, which is Frremasonry is a good organization.

Me, i rarely try to reason with the crazt folk who think we're devil worshippers or the illuminati. ..


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 29, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Not an angle I will be able to take with friends (which is the title of the topic) family and church members who know. Surely eventually they will know. Surely someone at some point will have questions. My son and I have already had a couple conversations about Illuminati. (unrelated to my masonic interest) Just an example, it would be foolish to think I can't or shouldnt say anything ever. As Ive said a few times, I am hoping to avoid it at least until I am better experienced inside the lodge. This topic was never even about putting random people in their place.
> 
> I've been asked about my GL a couple times. I find this odd considering I've never been to the GL, and haven't even petitioned the local lodge yet. Even stranger, I answer the question (more than once) where the GL is, and the asker always disappears after that. Never commenting again on why they asked or an conclusion of why it matters. Maybe nothing but less than polite for sure, to ask me a question, I answer and then am left hanging. It feels like someone asking your name but not offering their own name in return.
> 
> Based on the last several topics I tried to participate in, I am beginning to think I should stop trying to make social with the broader FM community. This is less than encouraging to try.


I think you missed the point. I would think that those closer to you may ask you but not attack the fraternity. You can certainly answer questions and explain. What we were saying was those who are putting us down. I'm new to masonry but think the best way to show anyone what we're about is invite them to an open lodge as they can see the brethren. My wife was 100% ok with me joining but gained much more respect after coming to an open lodge and seeing an alter with the Holy Bible on it.

As far as the forum, I think another thread you started was a bit questionable as it could be offensive to other members. I don't think anyone has anything against you or anything like that.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 29, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Not an angle I will be able to take with friends (which is the title of the topic) family and church members who know. Surely eventually they will know. Surely someone at some point will have questions. My son and I have already had a couple conversations about Illuminati. (unrelated to my masonic interest) Just an example, it would be foolish to think I can't or shouldnt say anything ever. As Ive said a few times, I am hoping to avoid it at least until I am better experienced inside the lodge. This topic was never even about putting random people in their place.
> 
> I've been asked about my GL a couple times. I find this odd considering I've never been to the GL, and haven't even petitioned the local lodge yet. Even stranger, I answer the question (more than once) where the GL is, and the asker always disappears after that. Never commenting again on why they asked or an conclusion of why it matters. Maybe nothing but less than polite for sure, to ask me a question, I answer and then am left hanging. It feels like someone asking your name but not offering their own name in return.
> 
> Based on the last several topics I tried to participate in, I am beginning to think I should stop trying to make social with the broader FM community. This is less than encouraging to try.


With all due respect brother, be careful what you say and post on blogs, forums, internet, etc because you never know who's watching. I noticed a lot of brothers talk about how they were accepted and going to be initiated. I was warned against it. There is a reason why as I later learned throughout my degrees. I would hate for you to say something and a brother misinterpreted you the wrong way and makes a phone call and there you go...... Wondering why you couldn't get in. People talk, especially freemasons. Prime example : In my unit, there was a guy that done his contract and got out. The topic of freemasonry came up due to multiple masons being in the unit and people inquiring about what we do. Someone brought up how the guy that had left said he was petitioning a lodge to become a freemason because he was running for Sheriff and wanted the support of the Masons. One of my battle buddies said who is a mason asked his name and advised that no man ought to join the freemasons for personal gain especially if that is your only sole purpose for joining. I later found out that he made some phone calls. I'm just going to say it this way, the guy is not a freemason yet. Not to say he can't ever become one, but I'm sure it delayed his progress. I don't think you've done anything wrong, just trying to help you achieve your goal my brother.


----------



## flipster (Jan 30, 2016)

Joe, I don't spend anytime defending the Masons.  I'm not likely to change minds.  A buddy at work said his wife despised Masons.   BUTTTTT, she really liked the Shriners.  I told him don't burst her bubble:  all Shriners are Masons.  These beliefs are sometimes the results of years of their own observations.  You hang in there.  I commend you for attending the dinners.  You will get in soon enough.   We have a fine young man.    It took 2 months to contact him.  2 months for the first visit, then a month to report back to lodge.  We went dark in the summer months.  We finally got first 2 degrees done.  He could not attend the MM due to his kidney stones and surgery.  Still no MM, and it's coming up to a year.  So be patient.  Good luck.  And I would guess the question about the GL would just be where you are located.  I now know you're in CO.  Good luck.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 30, 2016)

In Minnesota, we are charged to not let our "zeal for the institution lead us into arguments with those who, through ignorance, may ridicule it."  That does not mean we can't calmly try to explain, which I will do until I determine that they don't really want to hear what I have to say.  It means don't argue.  Just say okay, and walk away.


----------



## Cootr68 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm friends with an official of the Catholic Church in the town of my home lodge. They just finished building a new church and I told him that it was really beautiful. He thanked me and told me about how much of the interior was from a very old church and was even more beautiful than the outside and he should take me in to see it. I told him that I am a Mason and wouldn't want to get him into trouble,  he said I know I see your truck outside the lodge and we just won't tell anyone. We both laughed, clinked our beer bottles and continued to catch fish.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Feb 18, 2016)

After reading a few of these posts,  I think it's smart of,  Joe,  not to attempt to speak of Masonry with the uninitiated until he is more educated within the lodge.   I  think he is going about it the right way.   As far as defending Masonry,  our actions speak louder than our words,  as far as I am concerned or am aware of we have nothing to defend against because we haven't done anything to be defensive about.   Illuminati,  devil worship,  goat humping,  all laughable accusations. Those non Masons that know more about Masonry than I do... Irrelevant. Getting upset about any of it and arguing... Wasted,  misdirected energy.  I know who I am and what I stand for,  if you don't "Try me" 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 18, 2016)

I figure if they ask me where I'm going, their curious so I give em one of my calling cards and a petition and say call me when ya ready...then I say get in the truck I got you from here...follow me


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been often tried, never denied, and willing to be tried again...


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 18, 2016)

SeeKer.mm said:


> As far as defending Masonry



I tend to say something like - Masonry teaches our members to live a moral life.  The fact that you object to that tells me all I need to know about you.  I will pray for your mental healing.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Feb 18, 2016)

Not really some of the preferred responses for relationships I want to keep like with family, friends, church ect. I don't need em. And I don't have to have em. But I'd prefer not to tell people off that I want to be a part my life......   if I don't have to.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 18, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Not really some of the preferred responses for relationships I want to keep like with family, friends, church ect. I don't need em. And I don't have to have em. But I'd prefer not to tell people off that I want to be a part my life......   if I don't have to.


I don't think you'll have to tell them off... You certainly can have a transparent conversation with them explaining what the fraternity is all about. Additionally, if your lodge has an open lodge meeting, you can invite them and they can see the men of the lodge. Oh, and if your family is that much against what you're doing then maybe it's not a good fit for you. I would hope they'd support you if you truly want it though.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2016)

To the original post, most of these are excellent ways to answer the question of 'what to tell your friends'. It's situational and personal. If you want to have 5 auto decals and wear tshirts, hats, rings and polos with S&Cs, you can. Or you can do like my father and never talk about it or show it. (I didn't know my dad was a Mason until I was 18 or 19 years old and he joined 5 years before I was born) He had a ring he wore from time to time and I didn't really ever notice it.

I wear a ring sometimes, I have a decal. Some people notice, some don't. Most never even mention it. My best friend doesn't even know but then again he lives in another state. My mother's side of the family do not know to my knowledge about my affiliation. Guys at work mention it from time to time but usually in a curious manner. It's all up to you. I don't think their is any advantage of being overly secretive about it. Maybe some appendant bodies that are invite only may appreciate a man being discreet but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. But the advice is often taking assumptions frequently, seeming to branch off into odd directions.

Please reread the replies as the conversations follow each other. (or fail to)


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 19, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. But the advice is often taking assumptions frequently, seeming to branch off into odd directions.
> 
> Please reread the replies as the conversations follow each other. (or fail to)


Have you petitioned a lodge yet ?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Feb 19, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Not really some of the preferred responses for relationships I want to keep like with family, friends, church ect. I don't need em. And I don't have to have em. But I'd prefer not to tell people off that I want to be a part my life......   if I don't have to.


And that my friend is your prerogative and anyone who you come across in life or online,  Mason or not,  should respect it as such.   

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Feb 19, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. But the advice is often taking assumptions frequently, seeming to branch off into odd directions.
> 
> Please reread the replies as the conversations follow each other. (or fail to)


I've read most of the posts, at the end of the day the best advice I can give is do what you feel is right for you and your situation.  Even it means not joining Masonry,  then that is what is right for you.  Ours is not to push or judge. Just know that (from what I have read)  when the time is right for you,  Masonry will be proud and lucky to have a good man such as yourself.   Best of luck in your journey.   

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Feb 19, 2016)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I've read most of the posts, at the end of the day the best advice I can give is do what you feel is right for you and your situation.  Even it means not joining Masonry,  then that is what is right for you.  Ours is not to push or judge. Just know that (from what I have read)  when the time is right for you,  Masonry will be proud and lucky to have a good man such as yourself.   Best of luck in your journey.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Just to clarify before I am accused for speaking on behalf of all Masons,  I meant the Masonry and Masons I know and have experienced in my own journey thus far.  I know we can be be testy bunch in this regard  

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 19, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. But the advice is often taking assumptions frequently, seeming to branch off into odd directions.
> 
> Please reread the replies as the conversations follow each other. (or fail to)


Thread drift can be a wonderful thing, if there is one thing I know about Freemasons, is that we love a good chat  Sorry if our meanderings got off the mark


----------



## flipster (Feb 20, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Thanks for all the advice. But the advice is often taking assumptions frequently, seeming to branch off into odd directions.
> 
> Please reread the replies as the conversations follow each other. (or fail to)


Joe, I read it once.  I'm not going to read it again.  My advice was solid.  Besides, it's 2016 fer cryin outloud.  People can do as they please.  A simple, "I'm sorry you feel that way" is a good seque to another turn in the conversation.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 24, 2016)

Joseph Thornton said:


> Honestly I expect after becoming an established Mason of my own right, some people will begin to reconsider their  prejudice of FM. "hmm well if HE is a Mason and I respect him.... maybe FM really isn't evil?"


That is also how I like to look at things as well. Best of luck in your journey.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 24, 2016)

great turn out Last Night, put in a little 2nd Degree work....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2016)

I just say that I have a masonic lodge meeting and they can think what they want. There is no reasoning with the kind of people that believe all of the crazy conspiracy theories.


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 7, 2016)

My father in law is a active, my wife is mother advisor for rainbow, my mother in law belonged to eastern star, a couple close friends of the family are in the masonic family, both my neighbors are older masons. So, i tell them its time to go climb the stairs. Lol


----------



## jermy Bell (Sep 29, 2019)

I know this is old, but , when my daughter wants to know what I have going on that evening, or that week that I have lodge, I tell her I'm going to my conspiracy meeting. She gets a big kick out of it. She knows I'm going to lodge.


----------



## bro.william (Oct 12, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> I know this is old, but , when my daughter wants to know what I have going on that evening, or that week that I have lodge, I tell her I'm going to my conspiracy meeting. She gets a big kick out of it. She knows I'm going to lodge.



ha. i take a similar approach. in my phone’s diary, my lodge meetings used to be titled “illuminati”.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 12, 2019)

bro.william said:


> ha. i take a similar approach. in my phone’s diary, my lodge meetings used to be titled “illuminati”.



I used to work with a number of teens and twenty-somethings who all called it my “illuminati s*#+.” That’s the folder in my email ever since.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2019)

bro.william said:


> i take a similar approach. in my phone’s diary, my lodge meetings used to be titled “illuminati”.





Brother JC said:


> I used to work with a number of teens and twenty-somethings who all called it my “illuminati s*#+.” That’s the folder in my email ever since.


LOL!


----------

